# ZHP plus other option/packages



## iuscogens (Feb 3, 2003)

I've been told that the 330i Performance package is incompatible with all other packages (i.e sport, premium, cold weather packages), as well as certain options. Is this true?


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

iuscogens said:


> *I've been told that the 330i Performance package is incompatible with all other packages (i.e sport, premium, cold weather packages), as well as certain options. Is this true? *


Yes and no. I just spoke with my dealer and I am going there tonight to place a firm order. The ZHP "Performance Package" is redundent with the normal "Sport Package" so that is no longer an option if you chose ZHP. Also, the "Premium Package" is also not an option. The "Cold Weather Package" is still available. Some of the features of the Premium Package are available ala carte. Here is what the dealer told me is available to order when you select the ZHP option:

Cold Weather Package(ZCW), Metallic Paint, B-Xenon lights, Park Diatance Control, Nav system, Leather (to replace the Alcantera seats which are standard with the ZHP), Power glass moonroof (one option from the Premium Package), heated seats, Silver cube trim vs the black cube trim, folding seats/ski bag, rear airbags, delete the spoiler.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



fgrogan said:


> *Yes and no. I just spoke with my dealer and I am going there tonight to place a firm order. The ZHP "Performance Package" is redundent with the normal "Sport Package" so that is no longer an option if you chose ZHP. Also, the "Premium Package" is also not an option. The "Cold Weather Package" is still available. Some of the features of the Premium Package are available ala carte. Here is what the dealer told me is available to order when you select the ZHP option:
> 
> Cold Weather Package(ZCW), Metallic Paint, B-Xenon lights, Park Diatance Control, Nav system, Leather (to replace the Alcantera seats which are standard with the ZHP), Power glass moonroof (one option from the Premium Package), heated seats, Silver cube trim vs the black cube trim, folding seats/ski bag, rear airbags, delete the spoiler. *


Wow. I'm sure a number of guys here considering the ZHP package will be happy to learn that there is a spoiler delete option.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



TD said:


> *Wow. I'm sure a number of guys here considering the ZHP package will be happy to learn that there is a spoiler delete option. *


:nono: the lip spoiler is cool!


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



TD said:


> *Wow. I'm sure a number of guys here considering the ZHP package will be happy to learn that there is a spoiler delete option. *


:thumbup:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Can you still get the rain-sensing wipers?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I will recommend to everyone to order with the spoiler, and if you decide you don't want it, take it off yourself. It's as simple as de-badging, and you'll have a spoiler that you could actually sell after you take it off if you wanted.

It's a lot more dificult and expensive to add one later than to take it off yourself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



JST said:


> *:thumbup:  *


Yup. I was thinking of you and Steve.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



fgrogan said:


> *Yes and no. I just spoke with my dealer and I am going there tonight to place a firm order. The ZHP "Performance Package" is redundent with the normal "Sport Package" so that is no longer an option if you chose ZHP. Also, the "Premium Package" is also not an option. The "Cold Weather Package" is still available. Some of the features of the Premium Package are available ala carte. Here is what the dealer told me is available to order when you select the ZHP option:
> 
> Cold Weather Package(ZCW), Metallic Paint, B-Xenon lights, Park Diatance Control, Nav system, Leather (to replace the Alcantera seats which are standard with the ZHP), Power glass moonroof (one option from the Premium Package), heated seats, Silver cube trim vs the black cube trim, folding seats/ski bag, rear airbags, delete the spoiler. *


I'm thinking about ordering a ZHP. If you don't mind me asking what paint and interior colors are going with, and options if any.


----------



## fgrogan (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



Artslinger said:


> *I'm thinking about ordering a ZHP. If you don't mind me asking what paint and interior colors are going with, and options if any. *


Thanks, I was planning to post this anyway:

Jet Black exterior, ZHP (which forces the dark grey Alcantera interior), Cold Weather Pacikage, Bi-Xenon's, Moonroof. Add alarm later.

I am checking on the ability to add the auto rain wipers. the auto dim mirroe from the Premium package is not a big deal for me. Somewhere I saw a web page of ala carte options for the E46 listing the order codes for the rain wipers, mirror, etc.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

What's wrong with the spoiler? I mean, it is not something that I would ever consider paying for, but if it's there, it doesn't botyher me and it doesn't look bad.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *What's wrong with the spoiler? I mean, it is not something that I would ever consider paying for, but if it's there, it doesn't botyher me and it doesn't look bad. *


Personal taste, but to me it looks cheesy. I don't think I've ever seen a decklid spoiler that looks like anything but a cheap afterthought.


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

If the spoiler does nothing for downforce, screw it. 

I researched the factory E36 M3 spoiler way back and the general consensus was that it did very little for downforce.

Thanks for the tip that I can delete it. I am not sure if I would accept it with the idea of later pulling it without knowing how it is attached to the trunk lid.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



fgrogan said:


> *Thanks, I was planning to post this anyway:
> 
> Jet Black exterior, ZHP (which forces the dark grey Alcantera interior), Cold Weather Pacikage, Bi-Xenon's, Moonroof. Add alarm later.
> 
> I am checking on the ability to add the auto rain wipers. the auto dim mirroe from the Premium package is not a big deal for me. Somewhere I saw a web page of ala carte options for the E46 listing the order codes for the rain wipers, mirror, etc. *


Is there any brochure printed or in PDF format available for the ZHP, listing options and color choices?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ZHP plus other option/packages*



fgrogan said:


> *Thanks, I was planning to post this anyway:
> 
> Jet Black exterior, ZHP (which forces the dark grey Alcantera interior), Cold Weather Pacikage, Bi-Xenon's, Moonroof. Add alarm later.
> 
> I am checking on the ability to add the auto rain wipers. the auto dim mirroe from the Premium package is not a big deal for me. Somewhere I saw a web page of ala carte options for the E46 listing the order codes for the rain wipers, mirror, etc. *


Almost forgot about the mirror, good call. Definitely post those codes up if you can find em!


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

JST said:


> *Personal taste, but to me it looks cheesy. I don't think I've ever seen a decklid spoiler that looks like anything but a cheap afterthought. *


agreed. it kind of looks like some guy just glued it on. if it doesn't actually affect performance, i'd probably delete it. it would be nice if they sent it along separately, so that i could sell it. don't want to bother peeling the thing off.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

It is attached the same way a badge is from what I understand. If I decide I don't like it... off it comes. Until then I will keep it. I can barely even notice it's there.

If it looked like the one on the Clubsport package I would rip it off if I had to.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveMD said:


> *
> 
> Thanks for the tip that I can delete it. I am not sure if I would accept it with the idea of later pulling it without knowing how it is attached to the trunk lid. *


3M adhesive tape


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

What's wrong with the lip spoiler, it's good for those that actually like to drive out cars fast :dunno: 

You want every aid possible to keep the car's ass planted


----------



## WhiteTrash (Nov 7, 2002)

http://www.murphygunn.com/bmw/3s_330ci.asp

here is the webpage I posted earlier with options/codes.
some pretty cool stuff.


----------

